# Why on earth is my iron so HIGH?



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello Thyroid experts,

I just got my lab work back after 6 weeks on .25 mcg of levothyroxine -

Free T4 - 0.87 (0.80-1.70)

Free T3 - 2.8 (2.4-4.2)

TSH - 1.96 (0.4-4.10)

Ferritin - 22 (13-200)

*Iron, Serum - 183 (37-145)*

It looks like my provider switched lab providers, and iron was not tested my last few rounds. I thought my iron was low since my ferritin is always pretty low. What the heck is going on? Any ideas?

If it helps: I am not taking any iron supplements. Blood draw was 4 or 5 days before period supposed to start. I eat chicken about 3 times per week and red meat once or twice a month. 33 year old female.

Also- she said my "thyroid was stable" but from what I have learned from you all on this board, it is not "good," and I should try to get T4 higher, right?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What do your hemoglobin and hemotocrit levels look like?

It is a strange result - not sure I can explain. Looking at additional iron related labs as mentioned above might help.


----------



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> What do your hemoglobin and hemotocrit levels look like?


Those weren't run in my April labs, or my March labs, but in January:

Hemoglobin - 12.7 (11.1-15.9)

Hematocrit - 38.8 (34.0-46.6)

But iron was only in the April labs, so I don't have data for everything at the same time... <_<

Thanks for responding! I'm so confused and little worried.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Hemoglobin - 12.7 (11.1-15.9)
> 
> Hematocrit - 38.8 (34.0-46.6)


I would not worry.

I am experiencing a similar situation. My OD won;t order ferritin for me - I think because i was over range in '14 post endometrial ablation and taking small iron supplement dose.

Anyway - my research says you need additional tests to include the above quoted to know if there really is an issue.

You are well below top range so I imagine you are fine.

Remember... they call it Medical "Practice" - LOL

You have more issue to be worried about these labs which are hypo



> 4/27/17
> 
> T4, Free - 0.87 (0.80 - 1.70)
> 
> ...


----------



## missjulesdid (May 15, 2016)

My family has a strong hitory of thyroid and other autoimmune disorders AND hemochromatosis there is some indication that hemochromatosis can be related to hypothyroidism. It would be worth your while just to have full iron labs done to rule out hemochromatosis...it can get nasty if left unchecked.


----------

